# Sunday Special - Do You Remember 1963?



## luckytrim (Dec 16, 2018)

Sunday Special - Do You Remember 1963 ?

First, the Easy stuff ...
1. What was new in 1963?
  a. - Neither of These
  b. - Pop Top Cans
  c. - Both of These
  d. - Cassette Tape Recorder
2. Where did Martin Luther King, Jr. make his 'I have a dream'  speech?
  a. - Washington, D.C.
  b. - Memphis, Tennessee
  c. - Atlanta, Georgia
  d. - Montgomery, Alabama

3. Which Alfred Hitchcock movie was released in  1963?
  a. - Vertigo
  b. - Marnie
  c. - Psycho
  d. - The Birds
4. Which TV show premiered in 1963?
  a. - Dr. Kildare
  b. - The Fugitive
  c. - I Dream of Jeannie
  d. - The Jetsons
5. Which movie, released in 1963, was the most expensive ever  made up until 
that time?
6. What was the nationality of the first woman in  space?
7. The book 'The Spy Who Came in from the Cold' was published  in 1963. Who 
wrote it?
  a. - Ian Fleming
  b. - Peter Wright
  c. - John Le Carre
  d. - Tom Clancy
8. Who wrote 'The Feminine Mystique', released in 1963  ?
  a. - Betty Friedan
  b. - Gloria Steimem
  c. - Germaine Greer
  d. - Marilyn French
9. 'The Great Train Robbery' was a 1903 movie. However, there  was a real 
Great Train Robbery in 1963. In which country did it take  place?
  a. - England
  b. - Ireland
  c. - Scotland
  d. - Wales
10. In what day of the month was President Kennedy  assassinated?
Now that we have the easy ones out of the way ;
11. In March, 1963, the Vatican announced the first  American-Born person to 
achieve Sainthood ; who was it ?
12. In April of 1963, The US Navy reported the loss of an  Nuclear Submarine 
at sea with 129 Crew aboard. Can you name that Submarine  ?
13. Also in April, The NFL announced the suspension of two  star players 
involved in a betting scandal... Name the two  players...
14. In June of 1963, Catholics mourned the loss of a beloved  Pope and 
celebrated the crowning of a new Pope... Name the two  Popes...
15. In August of 1963, Jack and Jackie Kennedy lost their   day-and-a-half- 
old son due to the lungs not being fully developed... Can you  remember the 
baby's first name ?
16. In September of 1963, a former convicted killer for hire  Mafia figure, 
took the stand and spilled the beans about the Genovese  Family.  His 
descriptions of the inner workings of the Mafia led to a book  and a film.... 
Joe Who ??
(Bonus; What was the title of the book and the movie of the  same name ?)
17. In December, 1963, the Warren Commission was formed to  investigate the 
Kennedy Assassination; what future POTUS was named to the  commission ?
(Bonus; He was a US Representative from which of the Fifty  ?)
18.  Also in December, there was a Coup in South Vietnam that  brought about 
the death of the President.  What was hi name ? (Last name  will do...)
19. In May, 1963, President Kennedy sent Troops to a southern  city wracked 
by violence over civil rights protests.  City and state,  please...
20. Who was Time Magazine's Man of the Year for 1963  ?
  a. - JFK
  b. - MLK
  c. - LBJ
  d. - RFK
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. - a
3. - d
4. - b
5. 'Cleopatra'
6. Russian (If you guessed USSR, that was nor a country...  )
7. - c
8. - a
9. - a
10. Friday
11. Elizabeth Seaton
12. USS Thresher
13. Paul Hornung and Alex Karras
14. John XXIII and Paul VI
15. Patrick
16. Valachi  (The Valachi Papers)
17. Rep. Gerald ford  (Michigan)
18. Diem
19. Birmingham, Alabama
20. - b


----------

